# IE 7 does't mix very well w/ gbatemp



## sjones900 (Oct 13, 2008)

everytime I login using ie7 it says you do not have permission to post or something like that but any other browser works fine wtf is going on?


----------



## Dominator (Oct 13, 2008)

just log in ? 

0-0


----------



## sjones900 (Oct 13, 2008)

It doesn't let me


----------



## da_head (Oct 13, 2008)

problem: ie is fuckin up
solution: get firefox


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 13, 2008)

Click it, and all your problems will disappear.


----------



## GexX2 (Oct 13, 2008)

IE is generally hackish. Think theres a way to run it in IE6 rendering mode. try that. 

Or as a better recommendation, get one of these.

Opera 
Firefox
Chrome


----------



## sjones900 (Oct 13, 2008)

well right now i'm using safari its been on my computer for sometime now and this is the first time I've used it and it works really well so I'll just stick with this.


----------



## da_head (Oct 13, 2008)

sjones900 said:
			
		

> well right now i'm using safari its been on my computer for sometime now and this is the first time I've used it and it works really well so I'll just stick with this.


u should have just tried that first before askin us.


----------



## sjones900 (Oct 13, 2008)

I was asking how to fix ie7 not for a replacement browser  because at one point it did work.


----------



## alex (Oct 13, 2008)

I know of this on problem, I would make a post in the large form(not quick reply, aka PMs Quoting in a seperate window, adding topics, Add Reply, etc.) And it would come out blank.

Maybe it's a problem with IPB or maybe someone coded IE7 not to work with gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I think it did for a bit, it would put an empty post, except for maybe the quote, but to fix that I just copied the post to a Quick Reply.
But now I use Chrome, sometime Firefox freezes up and I didn't know to end it in "Processes"


----------



## Midna (Jan 21, 2009)

Well then, that's good to know. Thanks for that interesting tidbit.


----------

